# DWC vs NFT



## panta (Jun 12, 2009)

im just getting started in hydro,been growing in soil for a year now,i want to ask somebody with experience is there a big difference in yeild and flowering time between dwc and nft,right now im setting up a small dwc system for starters but my plan is to make a 5x600w floweringroom,one more thing there is a possability of a power shortage in my building its been happening before and i wouldnt be suprised to see it again what system is most durable in those conditions


----------



## panta (Jun 13, 2009)

come on somebody......


----------



## tastyaces (Jun 13, 2009)

nft def easier.......dwc is easy just gets annoying changingthe res.....flowering pretty much the same....i wouldnt say its much diff..... if the power goes out ur fucked with the nft cause if the roots dont get the water they dry out and will die in about 24 hours....in dwc ull have more time cause the roots are suspended in the water.. but if u let the water just sit for a while without running a bubble ull get rot from dwc....hope that helps


----------



## bushmang (Jun 13, 2009)

NFT all the way although i have not have had experience with dwc i do have exp with nft and must say the results are staggering especially in combo with advance nutes. big big buds... i use to grow with gh and switched to advanced and they seem to like the canadian juice


----------



## nick james (Jun 13, 2009)

deep water is best for power outages and will produce more per plant. NFT is for see of green. this web site has good info on hydro systems, Oh ya they sell cheap deep water systems too. http://clonebucket.com/hydro.htm


----------



## panta (Jun 14, 2009)

the dwc i can build myself for the nft i have to buy it and its very likely that theres gonna be a power cut every year,if i have a main reservoir and 6 or 8 pots do i have to have 2 reservoirs on top of each other or can i have just one


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jun 14, 2009)

panta said:


> the dwc i can build myself for the nft i have to buy it and its very likely that theres gonna be a power cut every year,if i have a main reservoir and 6 or 8 pots do i have to have 2 reservoirs on top of each other or can i have just one


 I can make an 8 plant NFT system for about $150-$175. using 4"-6" PVC pipe a 36gl Rubbermaid res, a 396 Gph water pump some tubing, 4" net pots hydro clay and a timer. Never had an outage that didn't last but about an hour. so I can save the crop by hand watering with a water pump that's powered by a cordless hand drill.


----------



## tastyaces (Jun 14, 2009)

u can make that for cheaper use fence post square from lowes... only like $30 bux each caps $2 and u know the price for everything else...i made a 20 site for bout a $100 anyway im glad to see u got some responses...nft the way to go buds are nice and big plus its simple and clean....good luck


----------



## panta (Jun 14, 2009)

im planing on making something big and the nft looks great but im concerned about the power cuts witch are unpredictable in my country,so im probably gonna try the dwc does anybody had experience with it i dont understand why do i need the extra bucket on top of the reservoir
http://clonebucket.com/hydro.htm


----------



## Mitus (Jun 14, 2009)

I've built both types of systems and I can tell you that you'll spend less money building an aero/dwc tub then an nft setup. The aero/dwc is more user friendly for first time hydroponic growers because there is more room for error. The nft style growing is more advanced because it does require a little closer monitoring especially incase of a power outage like one of the other guys that posted before me said.

Here is links to both types of systems, which I have built myself :

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/199258-aero-nft-grow-journal-discussion.html#post2559898

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/191702-aeroponic-tub-setup-1000w.html#post2471965

-Mitus


----------



## panta (Jun 15, 2009)

whats the maximum number of pots i can have in a dwc system with a seperate reservoir


----------

